# extended pheasant hunt?



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I'm not the brightest bulb on the string fellas so could someone explain to me the areas included on the extended pheasant hunt? From what I've read it includes all state and fed owned lands, but not private owned land. Am I missing anything? I've read the guidebook many times and still am a bit confused 

Thanks


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I believe you're correct. The one exception is the Walk-in access areas. They are private land, but since they're managed by the DWR they're open for the extended as well.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Extended pheasant hunt?

Are there areas where this weekend is not the end of the season?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Yes, check the proclamation.(Where have I heard that before?)


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know if this is true or not, but I heard that in order to increase opportunity, especially for youth hunters, the DWR is proposing an extended Giraffe hunt in Tooele County this year. Check the proclamation.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Proclamation SAYS

"All state and federal lands, including private land leased or managed by the Division,
which may be subject to restrictions and closures imposed by administering agencies.
All other private lands are closed."

Does that mean WMAs and walk in access areas


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is this weeks news release on pheasants.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1763-pheasants-still-being-released-2015.html


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ali-MAc said:


> Proclamation SAYS
> 
> "All state and federal lands, including private land leased or managed by the Division,
> which may be subject to restrictions and closures imposed by administering agencies.
> ...


 I believe so, except the Goshen unit. Remember non toxic shot on wma areas


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Non toxic on all wildlife management areas or only on waterfowl management areas?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ali-MAc said:


> Non toxic on all wildlife management areas or only on waterfowl management areas?


 Waterfowl management areas


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Ali-MAc said:


> Non toxic on all wildlife management areas or only on waterfowl management areas?


Depends on what area you go to see page 31 and 32 of the upland game guidebook.


----------

